# inoffizieller Portage-Overlay

## NightDragon

Hallo zusammen!

Ich stelle immer wieder fest, dass es inoffizielle Ebuilds hier im Forum gibt, die der eine oder andere haben möchte.

Was haltet Ihr davon, wenn wir einen inoffiziellen Portage-Tree aufmachen, auf den wir einige ebuilds Lagern, eben Zeug das im offiziellen Tree nicht vorhanden ist.

Wie die btsco-treiber, oder eigene ebuilds...

Ich bin gerne bereit einen Tree einzurichten und via rsync-Daemon bereit zu stellen.

Oder gibt es sowas schon? (abgesehn von gentoo-de)

Die Nachteile bzw. gefahren sind mir bekannt... daher würde ich den Tree ja auch als inoffiziellen bezeichnen und nur als Overlay führen.

Was haltet ihr davon???

----------

## dertobi123

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Oder gibt es sowas schon? (abgesehn von gentoo-de)

 

Was spricht dagegen dies im gentoo.de Overlay zu machen, schliesslich gibt es das aus genau diesem Grund ...

----------

## NightDragon

Ich dachte das gentoo-de speziell deswegen gemacht wurde damit eben Software in "deutsch" bereitgestellt wird.

Wie das deutsche openoffice-Packet.

----------

## dertobi123

Noe, das Overlay ist nutzbar für alles was ihr/du an Ebuilds dort hineinstellen wollt.

----------

## NightDragon

*notier*

Und verfügbar ist es ab sofort?

Also ich geb ein beuild ab und es ist auch innerhalb von 24h drinnen?

----------

## dertobi123

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Und verfügbar ist es ab sofort?
> 
> Also ich geb ein beuild ab und es ist auch innerhalb von 24h drinnen?

 

Du committest es in das CVS Repository, binnen einer Stunde kann es per rsync bezogen werden.

----------

## smg

CVS ist SVN auch möglich?

----------

## dertobi123

Vorerst ist eine Migration von CVS zu SVN weder angedacht, noch erachte ich persönlich diese als sinnvoll, da SVN gewisse Nachteile (deutlich höherer Filesystem-Overhead) hat. Bei späteren Versionen von Subversion mag dies wieder anders aussehen.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich bin eigentlich gegen einen Overlay und dafür, dass man das Problem dort anpackt, wo es entsteht, nämlich beim normalen großen Portage Tree. Dort sollte man vielleicht mal neue Ebuilds aufnehmen, allein im Bugzilla warten mindestens 100 Ebuilds (jetzt grob geschätzt), die super funktionieren, aber noch nicht mal als testing-Branch im Tree sind.

ChrisM

PS: Es gibt noch eine ganze Menge Overlays mehr als nur gentoo-de, bei gensync sind soweit ich weiß auch schon zwei oder drei Overlaykonfigurationen dabei.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich habe "weiß nicht" gewählt. Ich fände es aber schön, wenn es ein solches Overlay gäbe, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, ich hab nur ein einzelnes ebuild in meinem Overlay, mehr brauche ich wirklich nicht. Bisher kam ich mit dem offiziellen Packeten ganz gut zurecht.

----------

## Tinitus

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin eigentlich gegen einen Overlay und dafür, dass man das Problem dort anpackt, wo es entsteht, nämlich beim normalen großen Portage Tree. Dort sollte man vielleicht mal neue Ebuilds aufnehmen, allein im Bugzilla warten mindestens 100 Ebuilds (jetzt grob geschätzt), die super funktionieren, aber noch nicht mal als testing-Branch im Tree sind.
> 
> ChrisM
> ...

 

Mh sorry..welche?

G. R.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Halte ich nicht für richtig. Es ist ja nicht so, dass jemand den Einzug neuer ebuilds verhindert. Noch ein Overlay ergibt zu viel Zersplitterung. Das wäre nur für eine Hand voll Nutzer wirklich erreichbar - die Mehrheit bekäme davon gar nichts mit. Außerdem würde es für jeden einzelnen noch mehr Handarbeit bedeuten und noch mehr Dokumentationen und noch mehr Orte für Bug-Reports und noch mehr Redundanzen und noch mehr Konflikte usw.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *ChrisM87 wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> ich bin eigentlich gegen einen Overlay und dafür, dass man das Problem dort anpackt, wo es entsteht, nämlich beim normalen großen Portage Tree. Dort sollte man vielleicht mal neue Ebuilds aufnehmen, allein im Bugzilla warten mindestens 100 Ebuilds (jetzt grob geschätzt), die super funktionieren, aber noch nicht mal als testing-Branch im Tree sind.
> 
> ChrisM
> ...

 

z.B. "Break My Gentoo" oder "Liquid Gentoo" (oder so ähnlich, hab es nie benutzt, nur hier gelesen)

ChrisM

----------

## psyqil

Liquid Gentoo? Ich habe da einen Verdacht, was Du meinen könntest...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ja, ich wusste ja, dass es irgendwas mit einer Flüssigkeit zu tun hat  :Very Happy: 

ChrisM

----------

